# Ex Polo Ponies



## Koolio

I used to live on a farm where we rode and looked after a string of polo ponies. Some were ex track horses, some 'bred' for polo, and two were imported form Argentina. All of them were good horses to take on a nice hack and could be trusted with almost anything. That said, they didn't play polo at a really high level and they were all over 10-15 years of age. 

I think rather than considering polo ponies in general, you have to look at the individual horses. Soundness is an important consideration. Like anyone else, some polo players might overwork their horses and others are very careful about rotating them through the games and tending to their legs. Proper warm ups and cool downs are important in polo because when the horses are playing, it is often full out and intense. Speed and sharp turns can put a lot of stress on cold muscles, tendons and joints. I would also say you want to make sure the horses are not being retired because of injuries. As always, a thorough vet check is a must.

Not sure if this helps, but it's my two cents worth anyways.


----------



## Tymer

Where I ride, 90% of the horses are ex polos. The half of the barn I don't ride in is polo only, and they overwork their horses like mad but they are usually fairly sound to ride, and learn very quickly. That being said, not all can be trusted. Expect what you would expect buying any other horse. I have been told that you have to get them accustomed to less tack. Polo players load their horses up with a TON of tack, and I have heard that a quick switch to a basic snaffle bridle may freak them out. Where I ride, they don't want to buy tons and tons of new bridles for each horse that comes out of polo, so they just used a slightly modified version. Still a gag, still a standing martingale (much much MUCH looser though) but none of that extra BS they throw on.
I hope my advice can help you (and is any good.) I'm also not sure if this is the right forum.


----------



## lid7239

Thanks. Both of your opinions are helpful!


----------



## maz78

I had a ex polo cross horse when I was 15. He was an awesome horse however he was extremly forward and a bit hard in the mouth. He had to be ridden in a spanish snaffle and martinggale otherwise he would put his head in the air and go! But ride him in these and he was great, we went everywhere on trails and he was always safe because even when he was mucking around if he felf your balance shift he would stop what he was doing and come back under you. But don't know if all this was his training or just him so agree with previous post, judge horse on it own merits not what it's job currently is. But i still miss that boy!


----------



## Saskia

My first horse was an ex poloX pony, he'd been retired from that for a couple of years though. He was fine, but he did tend to throw his head up a fair bit which i was told was because of the polox. Also he tended to cut corners rather than be round, and picked up speed very quickly, even when I didn't want him to. Dressage training was hard with him, even though I had a good instructor. He just seemed to used to other things. He was in his teens though. 

Still he was sweet.


----------



## xNigelx

I've ridden a couple polo ponies once (they were competitive, my grandpa plays polo and took me out to ride his). They were a blast! They were very responsive, but very quiet. They could break into a gallop from a standstill and practically slow down just as fast. They were super handy and they know theyre flying changes very well (I think that can be said for most polo ponies). They didn't even flinch when the roof of the barn was ripped off by the wind! They're used to big crowds, mallets swinging at thier faces, and horses getting very close to them. This was my experience, at least.

I've also ridden some ex polo ponies. I used to work at a barn and the BO asked me to try out one of the horses. She described the mare and I walked into the polo pasture, found her, tacked her up and rode! Nobody told me anything about her or anything. She was fun, it was her first time not being ridden by a polo rider. She didn't understand collection (well, duh), but she was easy to rate. I think with steady work she would have been a great horse. They just need to learn, and luckily, theyre very quick learners. I'd lean on the side of a younger one, just because they can be retrained more easily and its more worth your time.

I also know some great ex polo horses that made lovely lesson horses. Very sensible guys. Seen a few ex polo horse eventers. Quite successful. They're durable. Bred much better than racehorses. Hope this helps!


----------

